# Color zu Hex String und zurueck.



## sirbender (12. Okt 2010)

Hi,

Ich konvertiere mit Integer.toHexString(col.getRGB()) ein Color Objekt zu einen Hex-String. Wenn ich jetzt aber versuche den String wieder in ein Farb Objekt zu verwandeln scheitere ich mit Color.decode().

Ich wuerde uebrigens gerne den Alpha Value speichern. Deswegen kann ich die Color nicht in ein Integer konvertieren und zurueck:

		Color c1 = new Color(123,123,123,50);
		System.out.println(c1.getAlpha());

		int rgb = c1.getRGB();
		System.out.println(rgb);

		Color c2 = new Color(rgb);
		System.out.println(c2.getAlpha());

Wie sollte ich das am besten machen?

Danke,
sb


----------



## Michael... (12. Okt 2010)

Vielleicht beschreibst Du mal was Du vor hast.
Ansonsten musst es auch mitteilen, wenn Du den Alpha Wert mit übernehmen willst:

```
Color c1 = new Color(123,123,123,50);
int rgb = c1.getRGB();
Color c2 = new Color(rgb, true);
System.out.println(c2.getAlpha() +" : " + c2.getAlpha());
```


----------



## sirbender (12. Okt 2010)

Nett. Damit geht es 

Ich wuerde es lieber als Hex-String zwischen speichern. Wie kann ich ein Hex-String erzeugen den ich leicht wieder in ein Color-Objekt umwandeln kann?

Ich will das Color Objekt in einem JSON String speichern. Also muss ich es in einen Integer oder einen String umwandeln.



Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht beschreibst Du mal was Du vor hast.
> Ansonsten musst es auch mitteilen, wenn Du den Alpha Wert mit übernehmen willst:
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Michael... (12. Okt 2010)

Das Problem verstehe ich nicht wirklich, man kann Du jeden int als String darstellen, ob binär, dezimal, hexadezimal oder sonstwie ist doch egal.

```
Color c1 = new Color(80, 160, 240, 50);
int rgb = c1.getRGB();
String hex = Integer.toHexString(rgb);
System.out.println(hex);

Color c2 = new Color(Integer.parseInt(hex, 16), true);
System.out.println(c1.getRed() +" : " + c2.getRed());
System.out.println(c1.getBlue() +" : " + c2.getBlue());
System.out.println(c1.getGreen() +" : " + c2.getGreen());
System.out.println(c1.getAlpha() +" : " + c2.getAlpha());
```


----------



## sirbender (12. Okt 2010)

Bei mir fuehren beide Zeilen zum Fehler:

		Color c1 = new Color(Integer.parseInt(Integer.toHexString(new Color(255, 0, 0).getRGB()), 16), true);
		Color c2 = new Color(Integer.parseInt(Integer.toHexString(new Color(255, 0, 0, 255).getRGB()), 16), true);

Warum?


----------



## Michael... (12. Okt 2010)

Sobald der Alphawert größer als 127 ist, stößt man an die 32bit Grenze und auf das Zweierkomplement von Integer.
Eine mögliche Lösung, die mir auf die Schnelle einfällt ;-):

```
Color c1 = new Color(255, 0, 0, 255);
String hex = Integer.toHexString(c1.getRGB());
Color c2 = new Color(Integer.parseInt(hex.substring(0, 4), 16)<<16 | Integer.parseInt(hex.substring(4), 16), true);
```


----------



## Michael... (12. Okt 2010)

Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstanden habe: Warum muss es ein HexString sein? Warum nicht einfach die Dezimal Darsellung als String?


----------



## sirbender (13. Okt 2010)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstanden habe: Warum muss es ein HexString sein? Warum nicht einfach die Dezimal Darsellung als String?



Ich dachte die Hex Darstellung waere vielleicht von Vorteil, da Nutzer Farben als Hex-Wert eingeben koennen sollen. Neben RGB sind Hex Eingaben recht verbreitet.

Ich werde jetzt aber einfach int rgb = color.getRGB(); benutzen und den int als String verwenden. Ich denke mal das ist es was du meintest.


----------



## Michael... (13. Okt 2010)

sirbender hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde jetzt aber einfach int rgb = color.getRGB(); benutzen und den int als String verwenden. Ich denke mal das ist es was du meintest.


Ja das meinte ich.
Wenns unbedingt Hexadezimal sein soll geht auch sowas wie:

```
Color color= new Color((int)Long.parseLong(Integer.toHexString(new Color(255, 0, 0, 255).getRGB()), 16), true);
```

Vielleicht noch eine kleine Erläuterung: Das Problem mit Alpha Werten größer 127 ist, dass bei dem int den getRGB() dann liefert das erste Bit gesetzt ist. Java ints sind aber vorzeichenbehaftet, ist das erste Bit gesetzt, ist der int somit negativ und wird mittels Zweierkomplement interpretiert. Die toHexString Methode liefert allerdings eine positive HexZahl, die außerhalb des gültigen Wertebereichs eines ints liegt. Daher die NumberFormatException, wenn man versucht diese HexZahl wieder direkt als int darzustellen.

Leider hatte ich als ich das Bsp gepostet habe nicht daran gedacht.


----------

